# Edgar Winter meets Frankenstein



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Good job.
Dave


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Pretty cool!


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Dinosaur1972,

That really is great stuff. Thanks!


----------

